# According to Lyft, no demand on New Years Eve in Clt. nice graph, Idiots.



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I know these are always bogus, but this is ridiculous. Here is the chart for New Years provided by Lyft in my market. Why even bother putting this shit on my phone.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

why even bother putting this shit in a thread?
Doesn't take much to push your buttons. 
High blood pressure medicine, do your thing.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Raven087 said:


> why even bother putting this shit in a thread?
> Doesn't take much to push your buttons.
> High blood pressure medicine, do your thing.


Sorry if I offended you.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Those are just generic Mon/Tues projections. New Years Eve will be very high demand, but also have an outrageously high supply of drivers that will push rates down to base. They expect you to give up one of the biggest party nights of the year, drive a bunch of drunks that are having fun, (unlike you) and all at your local base rates. 

Enjoy New Years Eve. Take the night off.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Gonna be OK, John.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

dryverjohn said:


> I know these are always bogus, but this is ridiculous. Here is the chart for New Years provided by Lyft in my market. Why even bother putting this shit on my phone.
> View attachment 284751


They had the same exact one for Xmas Day.

For any number of reasons Lyft is run by


----------



## OPTIONCB (Feb 20, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> I know these are always bogus, but this is ridiculous. Here is the chart for New Years provided by Lyft in my market. Why even bother putting this shit on my phone.
> View attachment 284751


i saw this last night on my app as well and laughed! not realistic and i question their analytics. shaking my head.


----------



## Drastic (Dec 25, 2017)

In NYC, New Year's Eve is busy busy busy. Forget whatever chart lyft provides. All I see is Dark Pink evwrywhere. Nothing but Primetime. Facts!


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Drastic said:


> In NYC, New Year's Eve is busy busy busy. Forget whatever chart lyft provides. All I see is Dark Pink evwrywhere. Nothing but Primetime. Facts!


You picking up those Times Square pings?


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm allowed to drop off in NY from NJ, but not allowed rides initiating from NY on both Lyft & Uber apps.

I assume a livery license is required, not like I would want to drive in the NY zoo anyway.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

They are expecting a lot of cars to be cleaned as a result of vomit that night. The app says: 1. Submit a damage claim to get reimbursed. 2. Call ########## to tell the cleaning service that you're on the way. 3. Head to cleaning service located at __________. 

Be careful out there if you decide to work. Last year my first passenger of the new year vomited in an emesis bag that I provided them.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I work a real conservative area as well in Miami and nobody parties on nye down here lol


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Those graphs could be 100% correct, and it wouldn't matter to drivers at all. Those are the number of trips Lyft gets in total. But if there are 10 times as many drivers online during the peaks than are online during the lows, the drivers still wont get many requests.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Brunch said:


> They are expecting a lot of cars to be cleaned as a result of vomit that night. The app says: 1. Submit a damage claim to get reimbursed. 2. Call ########## to tell the cleaning service that you're on the way. 3. Head to cleaning service located at __________.
> 
> Be careful out there if you decide to work. Last year my first passenger of the new year vomited in an emesis bag that I provided them.


New Years was the first day I ever did Uber (really shitty first day to start Uber) but ended up getting pretty good tips and not one throw up scenario. May do it again just to see how different it is 2 years from now. I got trash bags equipped so as long as they warn me should survive the worst.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

New2This said:


> They had the same exact one for Xmas Day.
> 
> For any number of reasons Lyft is run by
> 
> ...


some thing about Mary,jmo


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

1974toyota said:


> some thing about Mary,jmo


And Simple Jack from Tropic Thunder


----------



## autotnr (Dec 31, 2018)

I am a 1k plus driver rolling around Fresno,ca things are very different this year for New Year’s Eve and I thought I’d post a screenshot of that night for everyone to see and get a opinion on wether or not to even drive this year. There is no guarantee this year and so far I have not received any info on a incentive to drive for the new year eve. I made around $ 500+ Dollars last year I have a feeling this year will not be the same. Please let’s hear your opinions.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

If I do go out I'm only doing Uber for sure. Lyft isn't giving me anything other streak bonuses and the typical 155 dollars for 100 rides weekly crap. If you are going to do NYE in DC there is zero incentive to run Lyft. Lyft riders tip better but they won't tip 130 dollars good.

Uber has the quick 130 dollar promo everyone is talking about so that's your quickest tip/bonus you can get on both platforms.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Meanwhile in Indianapolis


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Meanwhile in Indianapolis
> View attachment 286258


It'll be fine later but the early part of the day certainly didnt compare to last year...but last year was a Sunday, final regular season day of NFL, some wild 4pm games, people were already day drinking. Today, people worked.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Meanwhile in Indianapolis
> View attachment 286258


Nice beard. Now all you need is a red flannel shirt and we can put you on the front of Browney paper towels.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Nice beard. Now all you need is a red flannel shirt and we can put you on the front of Browney paper towels.


My girl absolutely loves it, you might not know anything about that


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> My girl absolutely loves it, you might not know anything about that


No, I don't know anything about your girl. Shoot over her number and I can find out for myself.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> No, I don't know anything about your girl. Shoot over her number and I can find out for myself.


Deal, you close to Indianapolis


----------

